# Hi



## Deighton Family (Jun 12, 2011)

Hello there,

My family and I are moving out to Canada within the next few weeks and I am getting abit worried and nervous now as we have no family and friends. My children will be started school in the September and I am worried they will not get accepted by the other children. I am told the Canadians are really friendly but it dont stop me from worrying.


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Deighton Family & welcome to the forums! You're not alone in feeling a bit apprehensive ... I think most people feel the same way shortly before relocating. I live in the area that you're moving to, so please feel free to contact me if you have any questions.


----------



## jodie123 (Jun 24, 2011)

*worried*

Hi there,
We are a family of four wanting to move to Canada simply beacause we love it..we are applying to immigrate as we speak but I have 2 cildren aged 12 and 14yrs, I am worried about schools and safe areas to live, any advice for us? would like to be around Vancouver!!
Thanks


----------



## Deighton Family (Jun 12, 2011)

jodie123 said:


> Hi there,
> We are a family of four wanting to move to Canada simply beacause we love it..we are applying to immigrate as we speak but I have 2 cildren aged 12 and 14yrs, I am worried about schools and safe areas to live, any advice for us? would like to be around Vancouver!!
> Thanks


Hi there,
We are moving within the next few weeks to Kelowna which is between Vancouver and Banff. I have a 14 and 10 year old and still have worries about if they will settle and if we all will be accepted. Giving up a very good business here for the move for a better life for the kids. We all love Canada. Take a look at where we are heading.


----------



## bc brit (Dec 30, 2009)

You will love Kelowna,it is a great place to bring up kids.
We have a 14 and a 9 years old,they just love it here.
We were in the same situation as yourselves,sold a good business for the chance to give our daughter who was 3 at the time,what we felt was a better chance in life.
All i can say is that we have no regrets.
you are bound to feel nervous,but that is normal.
Send me a private message on here so i reply and send you are phone number.
You are more than welcome to pop in for a cuppa tea and a chat

regards Mike


----------



## Deighton Family (Jun 12, 2011)

bc brit said:


> You will love Kelowna,it is a great place to bring up kids.
> We have a 14 and a 9 years old,they just love it here.
> We were in the same situation as yourselves,sold a good business for the chance to give our daughter who was 3 at the time,what we felt was a better chance in life.
> All i can say is that we have no regrets.
> ...


Hi Mike,

Thanks so much for replying, its good to hear about your family and others that have been in a similar situation as ourselves. Not sure how to send private messages on here or even if this turns out to be private, perhaps you can advise us on this as this is all so new. It would be really great to meet up with you and your family, we are coming over in 2 weeks time to finalise work and rented accomodation so if you are free around the 1st week of August it would be really nice to meet up.

regards, Julie and Mark


----------



## bc brit (Dec 30, 2009)

Deighton Family said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> Thanks so much for replying, its good to hear about your family and others that have been in a similar situation as ourselves. Not sure how to send private messages on here or even if this turns out to be private, perhaps you can advise us on this as this is all so new. It would be really great to meet up with you and your family, we are coming over in 2 weeks time to finalise work and rented accomodation so if you are free around the 1st week of August it would be really nice to meet up.
> 
> regards, Julie and Mark


Hello both,
Send us a quick e mail at [email protected] we can then e mail you are phone number

regards Mike


----------

